# Slingshot Sooting Side Views W/The PFS By Request



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is Active Shooting. Releasing the pouch while still pulling allows for greater power delivered to the pouch and ammo. Releasing the pouch while there is maximum heat generated in the tubes or flat bands is an effectve means to deliver more power the easy way.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always good to see how the Master does it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yoda yoda :bowdown:


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Darn, I missed this and did not know Jedi Dgui just posted this! I just posted a dissertation/thesis  comment about similar here ....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8955-dont-be-afraid-to-shoot-large-ammo-with-a-pickle-fork-shooter/

I also, posted older video of your's doing a thumbs down but more powerful draw, where you draw back to around your ear.


----------

